# What to do with excavated dirt?



## Kosby (Apr 27, 2009)

I am planning on extending my patio with concrete pavers. I have done a lot of research so hopefully it will come out good. When I was calculating how much base rock I was going to need (12' x 10' x 4"), I realized that I am going to have a lot of dirt that I will need to get rid of, but how and where?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How & where in your yard/property can you get rid of it?

If you can't then you need to hire someone to haul it away


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

possibly build a small berm and plant trees on it to create a privacy screen or wind screen to an area of your yard.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Send it to me. 

You could put an ad in the paper or on CL, and likely getsomeone to haul it away free.


----------

